# has this puzzle been made before?



## B0bThEd0N (Aug 24, 2017)

has this puzzle been made before? if so what is it called?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2017)

I suspect since there's nothing particularly special about it relative to a regular 3x3x3, it doesn't really have a name.

Here's one that is pretty much identical, although it has a keychain attached:
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=5618

And here's an extreme version of it, which is actually pretty cool - another Oskar van Deventer original:
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=1543


----------



## Jt cubez (Aug 24, 2017)

B0bThEd0N said:


> has this puzzle been made before? if so what is it called?
> View attachment 8371


yes nerd bubble gum has made but idont know what is called


----------



## Tabe (Aug 24, 2017)

Kind of nifty - I assume it's just a 4x4 that has had the centers and edges ...what's the word?...melded together?


----------



## WaffleCuber (Aug 25, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Kind of nifty - I assume it's just a 4x4 that has had the centers and edges ...what's the word?...melded together?


Fused


----------



## Tabe (Aug 25, 2017)

There ya go. Thank you. Just would not come to me, LOL.


----------



## Trovaa (Sep 7, 2017)

That's the WitEden Mixup cube (or some other version of it not made by WitEden)

Here it is on TheCubicle
https://thecubicle.us/witeden-oskar-3x3x3-mixup-p-3092.html


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 7, 2017)

Trovaa said:


> That's the WitEden Mixup cube (or some other version of it not made by WitEden)



It's not. Mixup was my first thought too, but its side length ratios are different from what's in OP's picture. In particular, that looks a lot more like a bandaged 4×4×4.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

Like a cubic 7x7x7 reversed and 3x3x3'ed.


----------

